# Name Stamp



## oldal (15 Jan 2010)

Can anyone tell me where to get a name stamp made.

Old Al


----------



## wizer (15 Jan 2010)

http://www.gettingpersonal.co.uk/person ... ddress.htm


----------



## Smudger (15 Jan 2010)

Or do you mean something to stamp your name on a Woody, like this:







If the latter, I had mine made by Ray Iles.

Tel: 01507 525697

Fax: 01507 523814
http://www.oldtools.free-online.co.uk/index.htm
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Aled Dafis (15 Jan 2010)

Mine came from http://www.steelhandstamps.com/ in the states.






The stamp that he produced was really well made! I just e-mailed him a scan of my signature, and he e-mailed me back with what it would look like just to confirm it was OK (I couldn't really make out what was different), and then the stamp turned up in the post in a few weeks.

I'll take a pic of the stamp itself tomorrow.

I think it cost about £60 ish, and I thought that it was really good value for something that I'll be able to use for a long long time.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Smudger (15 Jan 2010)

That's not bad. My traditional one was about £40 (I forget how much exactly) and I've got a short name*.






*Be quiet, the boy at the back!


----------



## katellwood (15 Jan 2010)

Got mine from John Boddy's many moons ago 

Can't assist with cost as it was a gift


----------



## wizer (15 Jan 2010)

That looks really good Aled, Does it work in wood?


----------



## Aled Dafis (15 Jan 2010)

Yes, it works a treat in end grain, but tends to bruise face grain a little. I'll post pics of my attempts tomorrow.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## eggflan (16 Jan 2010)

If your looking for an ink stamp then try vista print , they will send you a free one :wink: http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/vp/welcome. ... eback&rd=2

Choose the slow delivery method it will be there in about 10 days from order and the cheapest :lol:


----------



## Nick Gibbs (16 Jan 2010)

Bill Carter recommended Chalco Stamp & Die to me not so long ago and I've been meaning to do an article about them. They don't have a website but you can call them on 01933 418311 and ask for Ian Houghton. His email is [email protected]. 

Chcers

Nick


----------



## wizer (16 Jan 2010)

Nick Gibbs":3kqm01wp said:


> They don't have a website



Maybe we need to remedy that Nick, pass on my details if you speak to them


----------



## Daven (16 Jan 2010)

eggflan":pjcht9iw said:


> If your looking for an ink stamp then try vista print , they will send you a free one :wink: http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/vp/welcome. ... eback&rd=2
> 
> Choose the slow delivery method it will be there in about 10 days from order and the cheapest :lol:



Be careful with Vista Print - I have used them twice and they were OK but there are a few posts out there where people have had problems! VIP rewards seem to be a problem witht them so one off paypal payment could be okay!

Dave


----------



## eggflan (17 Jan 2010)

Daven":2vri7ba4 said:


> eggflan":2vri7ba4 said:
> 
> 
> > If your looking for an ink stamp then try vista print , they will send you a free one :wink: http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/vp/welcome. ... eback&rd=2
> ...




Thanks for the heads up , ive used them 5 or 6 times and only ever for the free stuff :wink: 

I have had magnets , rubber stamps , a mug for my neice and 4 t-shirts all printed up with my logo , only cost was postage and that was quite cheap , £2.75 for 2 t-shirts last time  

Never had a problem with them and just pay from my paypal account , just remember to click the box that tells them you dont want offers from other compannies or you will be getting loas of spam mail :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Jan 2010)

Aled Dafis":15f3kia3 said:


> Yes, it works a treat in end grain, but tends to bruise face grain a little. I'll post pics of my attempts tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aled




That's a useful stamp Aled. I was going to take the lever-cap of my Lie-Nielsen No 4 into a High Street engraver to have it done. But as I hadn't made the plane I thought it wasn't quite right. Good job I didn't, as the plane didn't quite suit me, and I sold it on.

I am now considering a Clifton. When I can try one! 

Regards
John


----------



## Aled Dafis (17 Jan 2010)

Here's a pic of my stamp, produced by http://www.steelhandstamps.com






And with my Clifton #3 as a size reference, the stamp is made from 3/4" by 1 1/4" piece of O1 tool steel, and is just over 3" long.






In end grain






Face grain






Cheers

Aled


----------



## wizer (17 Jan 2010)

Thanks for that Aled. Looks like a good bit of kit there.


----------



## Handcrafter (11 Feb 2014)

I tried this company a while ago, having seen their name here. All seemed well and I got to the point of ordering (but luckly hadn't sent any money) and suddenly all communication from them stopped. Several emails went unanswered, including the final one where I asked whether they were still trading. i've heard nothing since. Pity because the stamp looks most impressive.


----------



## bugbear (11 Feb 2014)

Handcrafter":2nmxvo0a said:


> I tried this company a while ago, having seen their name here. All seemed well and I got to the point of ordering (but luckly hadn't sent any money) and suddenly all communication from them stopped. Several emails went unanswered, including the final one where I asked whether they were still trading. i've heard nothing since. Pity because the stamp looks most impressive.



The thread mentions several companies - which one do you mean?

BugBear


----------



## pebbles (11 Feb 2014)

Ian from Chalco just did a stamp for me last week - their website is http://www.spanglefish.com/metalstamps/index.asp

Haven't got pic of the new stamp but he copied it perfectly from my old logo...


----------

